# The mortuary chapel..lincolnshire



## Mikeymutt (May 17, 2016)

I visited this chapel whilst in Lincolnshire.thanks to hamtagger for the tip off on this little beauty.the chapel is actually split into two.with only the west side accessible.the chapel inside is in several inches of pigeon poo.with dead birds everywhere.the chapels were built in 1856 by Michael drury.built in a gothic style with pointed arched windows.the tower was in a bad state with all the stairs collapsed in.would have loved to have got in the east side too.but was happy with what I saw.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 17, 2016)

What a mess of pigeon poo. Otherwise its a nice looking chapel.


----------



## HughieD (May 17, 2016)

Wow...that is heavily pigeon-pooed up. Glad your fab pictures aren't in smelly vision Mikey!


----------



## smiler (May 18, 2016)

There are some great features in the chapel Mikey, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Judderman62 (May 18, 2016)

liking that MM. Nice shots


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2016)

You could supply an allotment with all the bird shit.Braver man than me getting these shots.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (May 18, 2016)

Excellent photos as always Mikeymutt. I'd like to visit this myself


----------



## jsp77 (May 18, 2016)

excellent shots there Mikey, looks very photogenic despite all the pigeon poo!


----------



## fernox (Jun 29, 2016)

Im amazed at the places you guys/gurls have found, i need to figure out how you find them


----------



## Lavino (Jun 29, 2016)

Very nice indeed


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 30, 2016)

Very good MM 
Looks skanky and inviting all at the same time


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

That's really cool, I like that a lot! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

